# POLL: HAT L6 vs ID X65- Who's tried both?



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

Both well known and well respected 6.5" mids. Who's tried both and how would you compare the 2? Warmth, detail, low end and top end?


----------



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

Quite a few votes but no comparisons...... Who has actually compared both? 80-4khz, where do they shine?


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

I have used both. HAT for sure.
The image doesn't have the clarity at higher volumes. 
If can swing the l6se's then u definitely defeat the iD's by a huge margin


----------



## FG79 (Jun 30, 2008)

The L6 can definitely play high. 

Not sure about the ID, but that's a big thing for me in a 2 way setup. 

Comparing midbass amongst these speakers is usually not the night & day difference they are made out to be.


----------



## Jboogie (Mar 13, 2007)

I have used both sets. I actually sold my XS' to get the HAT's. 

The ID's were run off a JL 300/4 with a Audiocontrol DQL-8 as the processor. My opinion of the XS' were that they were a very good spkr but could be better. They did not have the mid bass i was looking for and at higher volumes i could hear very small amounts of distortion if they were crossed over at their (low end) threshold freq. The overall SQ was about a 7.75 out of 10. Nice and mellow but not harsh and fatiguing. I did have problems tuning my system with them and the tweets. Finding the optimal freq that let male and femal vocals sound equally nice. I would gladly purchase them again if i was doing a 3 way setup where they didnt have to do a lot of mid bass work. 

The HAT Legatia's were run shortly off the JL 300/4 and now are run off a ID 300.4. Before break in the sounded like my stock spkrs. After break in they loostened up nicely but the midbass sounded like it was trying to hard to create bass (dont know if anyone will understand that)... I would give them a slightly better overall SQ rating because they play a wider freq range. I give them a solid 8.5. I did not like the L1V2 tweet and listening to the mids with this tweet was not good for me. I exchanged them for SE tweets and the overall sound is much better, they dont color the music as much as the ID's did but that is a plus at the same time as a negative (some music sound too flat and certain nuances the ID's presented were not heard at lower volumes).. Sometimes these spkrs play loud.. a little too loud and they can actual give the feel that your sound stage has been readjusted if you play louder than the volume you tuned your system at.. The L6 Legatia is a kick ass mid and is one of the best to get for a 2 way setup. 

Both are very good and above average drivers but the HAT is a little better IMO. If cost is a issue the ID is a great choice. I would be glad to run either set in my car. 

J.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Personally I'd avoid both and for same price if not less get a better speaker IMHO

Not gonna list brands.... but it's true...


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

DAT said:


> Personally I'd avoid both and for same price if not less get a better speaker IMHO
> 
> Not gonna list brands.... but it's true...


Gotta ask, what brands?


----------



## WannaBBurly (Dec 20, 2009)

Yea, I'm in the market for this same application and was looking at these speakers as well... What are some better options?


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

look at his signature. My guess would be the new arian mids by audible physics. I run some of their stuff. very good, no regrets


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

WannaBBurly said:


> Yea, I'm in the market for this same application and was looking at these speakers as well... What are some better options?


lots of choices, let me know your requirements - mounting depth, what will you cross them over at and so forth. 

I'll point you in a good direction.



Lorin said:


> look at his signature. My guess would be the new arian mids by audible physics. I run some of their stuff. very good, no regrets


I do enjoy my Arians.....


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

corcraft said:


> Quite a few votes but no comparisons...... Who has actually compared both? 80-4khz, where do they shine?



There was a post paraphrasing ID tech support, that the XS/X mids play up to 2KHz, and then roll off naturally. If this is true, can these mids really be used up to 4KHz?

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...discussion/83277-image-dynamics-xs-65-vs.html


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

ZAKOH said:


> There was a post paraphrasing ID tech support, that the XS/X mids play up to 2KHz, and then roll off naturally. If this is true, can these mids really be used up to 4KHz?
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...discussion/83277-image-dynamics-xs-65-vs.html


There's a slight dip around 2.8kHz (on-axis) but yes, the X65 can be used up to 4kHz no problem... 

Kelvin


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

....scott B./DAT and Eric S. all voted with very predictable results :laugh:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Sound Suggestions said:


> ....scott B./DAT and Eric S. all voted with very predictable results :laugh:


I would have chosen ID too even if it isn't quite as good as the HAT. I'll put the Arian against the HAT any day of the week!


----------



## 383BEE (Aug 16, 2015)

Can't compare as I havent heard the Hats. With that said I am very happy with my ID X65's and if the Hats don't sound better by a huge margin I can't justify the price difference.


----------

